# Obama is now addressing public school Children!



## whistler312 (Jul 15, 2009)

Polls are going down so Obama is now addressing public school students on Sept. 8th, 2009

* By Dr. Laurie Roth Tuesday, September 1, 2009*

Brown shirts here we go. Let's build the sympathies and get to the heart of our children who don't hear most the real news and don't understand just how misrepresenting Obama's administration is.

President Obama plans to address the students in our schools all across the country on September 8th, 2009. They will hear his rallying, manipulative, sugary words and contrived promises of aid in the future and be awe inspired to serve and follow. This is unprecedented and reflects Obama's desperation and manipulative style completely.

Get a sea of emotional kids trained and behind Obama who are working on their parents with his half truths and lies. Evolve and graduate them to community service and working for Obama so they can earn a pittance of college money down the road. Of course, Obama will control what they are exposed to, what they get paid in pay back work and manipulate their futures completely. Ideally, these wonderfully indoctrinated and now loyal sea of children will be Obama's brown shirts and turn in parents and friends who disagree with Obama and his plans. Do you get it yet?

The White House web site where folks were encouraged to turn in their friends was turned off due to the outcry of most of us but now we will TURN ON the children and they will eventually do the turning in. They will be loyal to Obama just as Jim Jones created and manipulated his victims. He created loyalty to the death. Jim was the deliverer, miracle worker, community service master and Messiah. Obama wants to assume the position. He will if we let him. Remember how tyrants massage, create crises then rescue while demonizing the good guys. This is their repeat cycle again and again! It is happening as we speak.

Obama needs the children, will manipulate their needs, dreams and hopes and start training them to be community volunteers who answer to him.

Keep your children home on Sept. 8th or demand from your teacher to see the speech in advance and warn and prepare your child before they are exposed to this sugary, lying rot from hell. Process it before and after the speech. Do not let their minds get sucked in.
Regarding the future of your children

Don't even think about taking this administration's help and loans for college in exchange for forced community service. Plan way ahead for college on your own. This kind of pitch and help will only end up abusing and controlling the mind of your child! Do you happen to remember what has happened to our auto industry and banking sector once loans and help were given? They are now owned and controlled whether they like it or not. They will be told what to make how much to loan, and folks will get hired and fired as Obama sees fit!

We have seen Obama go after media, radio and TV. We know from Doug Hagmann and Judi McLoed's fine investigative work that this administration has manipulated and threatened anyone in media who dares mention and cover the eligibility and birth certificate issue (you can listen to the archive of the show, August 7th where they broke their investigation therothshow.com).

We have seen the assault on private enterprise and takeovers. We have seen Obama's plans to take over and run health care. We also see the ongoing and distortion pushing cap and trade and global warming mythology. We are getting used to the over reaches and international apology tours while demonizing God fearing, tax paying patriots at home! This latest push takes the cake however! Now, this reprobate President wants to manipulate, lie to and control the minds and hearts of our children. *Well, he can kiss my grits and then some. I'm keeping my kids home on the 8th! *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdPSqL9_ ... re=related


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

And people think it's terrible when Obama gets compared to Hitler? Comparing means there are similarities, and I see more every day. Good old Obama Bin Brainwashin.

I could see that last squad of youth as part of Obama's home security forces. Give them M16s and they can come to your door for your firearms.


----------



## whistler312 (Jul 15, 2009)

Last night I watched a show called "Fatal Hitler". The way they both came to power is stunning.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

To many people look at this in the same light as a football game, my side, their side. They think this is all a game, and use anything they can as an argument. Our liberal friends need to look at this as fellow Americans, not just the other side. For their information, yes, I look at issues as an American and not a republican. I don't know how often they need to be reminded I don't like democrats or republicans.

To often our liberal friends simply pretend to be offended. It's much like playing the race card. They play the offended card. It's time to really look at things. Become alert to our political surroundings. There are some sinister things afoot I think. It's time to discard the partisan blindfolds on both sides. Stand up and look at whats coming from behind. Seriously think about your neighbors point of view.

It's unbelievable the crap we let teachers push on our children. There is a lot of anti hunting material distributed, but they don't like it if someone wants to pass out material that opposes those views. My brother and his wife both taught for 40 years and a lot of those anti hunting sentiment materials were available at the North Dakota Teachers Association annual meeting. The kool-aid drinkers will say they never seen it there. If they sucked up the idea that the NDTA was wonderful they can't bring themselves to see that not all things were perfect with the organization. That's one big problem today. Some people can't see that not all things ,about democrats for example, are all good or all bad. They dig in their heals and support them come hell or high water. Blind loyalty isn't good.

Edit: I have a question, and I am serious here. What would you liberal fellows think if Dick Cheney had addressed your children in school? Please don't bs me, I am absolutely sure of your response, but I would like to hear it from you.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

WOW, those video's are sickening to watch and scary to think about.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

most convservatives know exactly what he is....he is fooling no one. he will not get far with his bull$hit, the public is on to him, big time.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Some things are coming to light now. Teachers have a lesson plan that goes with this speech. K through sixth grade are supposed to write a letter to themselves telling how they can do things to help president Obama. How about we focus on America and not Obama?


----------



## whistler312 (Jul 15, 2009)

We don't have any children but I am going to picket the elementary school down the street from me. I encourage everyone else to do the same.


----------



## whistler312 (Jul 15, 2009)

hunter9494 said:


> ..he is fooling no one..


Yes he is, he is fooling half the country. :******: uke:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2009/09 ... elp-obama/

Looks like they figured out that the constitution doesn't allow them to dictate lesson plans.


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

Keep your children home. If mine were old enough to go they would staying home.


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> And people think it's terrible when Obama gets compared to Hitler? Comparing means there are similarities, and I see more every day. Good old Obama Bin Brainwashin.
> 
> I could see that last squad of youth as part of Obama's home security forces. Give them M16s and they can come to your door for your firearms.


 Our president has his own army of black youths that would lick his toes if he told them to. Sounds like hitler doesnt it. Going to load some more ammo now, i might need more.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

our child's school has already advised, they will not show Obama's speech to the kids.....absent that, she was going to be held out of school next Tuesday. :evil:


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

hunter9494 said:


> our child's school has already advised, they will not show Obama's speech to the kids.....absent that, she was going to be held out of school next Tuesday. :evil:


So what you are saying is that any viewpoint you disagree with, you will not allow your children to hear? That sounds like a logical way to get students to think for themselves. Sounds like censorship to me....and I thought Obama was the Fuhrer.

This gets better and better each day.


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

Gooseguy10 said:


> hunter9494 said:
> 
> 
> > our child's school has already advised, they will not show Obama's speech to the kids.....absent that, she was going to be held out of school next Tuesday. :evil:
> ...


You voted for him, didnt you. You dont let your children think for themselves you teach them how to think.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Gooseguy10 said:


> hunter9494 said:
> 
> 
> > our child's school has already advised, they will not show Obama's speech to the kids.....absent that, she was going to be held out of school next Tuesday. :evil:
> ...


Sounds like a parent's right to not have their children subjected to indoctrination!

And yes, it is also a parent's right as to what their children hear. It doesn't take a village, it takes a parent.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Gooseguy10 said:


> hunter9494 said:
> 
> 
> > our child's school has already advised, they will not show Obama's speech to the kids.....absent that, she was going to be held out of school next Tuesday. :evil:
> ...


apparently you can't follow the story. the exercises suggested by the admin. are clearly biased towards the Obama agenda. if you want your kids indoctrinated by a President, that is your misguided choice, i prefer not to expose or prejudice my daughter to a political enemy of the Constitution, in fact, i have explained to her just how evil Obama is and the threat he represents to our country and our freedoms. yes, Hitler youth comes to mind, but you have to have an open mind first and not be one of the "sheeple"........wake up man! :eyeroll:


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Apparently it wasn't a problem when Bush or Reagan did it, but God forbid somebody who doesn't agree with your politics talks to kids about getting good grades and staying in school.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

we all know how much the President loves theater and enjoys hearing himself speak, he is on TV more than the soaps. when we don't question the motives (invasion of privacy) of such a radical leader or offer a different view point to our kids, they are subject to only one side of the issues. the President has no damn business "suggesting" lesson plans to kids in school. *it is unprecedented and has never been attempted before, by any President!*

*(if you like Communism, then you'll love Obama. apparently many parents have no interest in exposing their kids to this crap!)*



> Right blasts Obama speech to students
> Tags:Barack Obama, Back-To-School Back to top Listen Print Comment Email Recommend Subscribe By NIA-MALIKA HENDERSON | 9/3/09 11:05 AM EDT Text Size- + reset
> 
> President Barack Obama draws fire from some conservatives who say he's trying to indoctrinate school children to his beliefs.
> ...


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Reagan did too do it.

http://conflictingreports.wordpress...ress-to-students-in-1988-broadcast-on-c-span/

That's not even the part that matters. 98% of kids wouldn't be paying attention. Elementary school kids would be too young to pick up on things, and as if a minutes-long speech by Obama could undo a lifetime of parenting.

Parents who are talking about keeping their older kids out are waging the exact kind of war on critical thinking that is my EXACT problem with the current incarnation of the Republican party. If your beliefs can't stand up to a 10 minute speech by the president, they must not be worth much. Heck, watch the speech yourself and talk to your kids about the parts you disagree with and why. It could be a "teachable moment".


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

HARRY2 said:


> Gooseguy10 said:
> 
> 
> > hunter9494 said:
> ...


Actually I didn't.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

omegax said:


> Reagan did too do it.
> 
> http://conflictingreports.wordpress...ress-to-students-in-1988-broadcast-on-c-span/
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly.

It must be hard for these guys to keep their kids home for a month or so when the New Deal is being covered in history class.....or for that matter any time a history book mentions the positives of a non-repub administration.....that is a lot of time missed from school.

It's weird that Bush's No Child Left Behind totally dominates what a school teaches everyday for the entire school year, yet there is very little objection (here). However, the President gives a ten minute speech with suggested lesson plans and it is time to keep the kids home.

Fear, paranoia, and extremes.....you keep killing your creditability over and over and over.....and you just don't get it....so very funny!


----------



## fhalum (Oct 7, 2008)

Gooseguy10 said:


> Fear, paranoia, and extremes.....you keep killing your creditability over and over and over.....and you just don't get it....so very funny!


:thumb:


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

I can't wait to see the speech on "education". :lol: The WH reported BHO was leaving out some of the original material in his "infomercial to school kids" after mounting pressure form the public.

Regan promoted our form of government in his 1988 speech,

While the Obama speech is focused on education, Mr. Reagan started with a short speech that centered on government, democracy and free elections: 
the most important thing you can do is to ground yourself in the ideas and values of the American Revolution. And that is a vision that goes beyond economics and politics. It's also a moral vision, grounded in the reverence and faith of those who believed that with God's help they could create a free and democratic nation.

Only progressive liberals would find fault at the best president ever promoting God and Country after the Carter years.

uke:


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

Beloved maximum leader obama speaking to school children the day after Labor Day. Is there some irony here?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Reagan also didn't try to specify the school teachings for the day, which is what the firestorm over Obama was all started over, which is strictly forbidden by the constitution. His little handouts and homework assignment was what the whole problem was.

I don't care if he would address students, but don't be shoving your crap across their desks.

It was an unprecidented and an unconstitutional attempt to split kids against their parents, or to try to have kids influence their parents decisions.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Like stated in another thread....

I don't have a problem with him talking to the children if it is on the lines of....Get good grades, be good citizens, be all you can be, etc. But when I read he wanted to have the kids do a "home work" assignment on how they could help the president. NOPE. Just give a Rah Rah type speech to the kids and leave it at that.

Again with the home work or what ever else seems like he is trying to get political gains....which is a huge no no.

I just think is staff or handlers (all presidents have them so please don't be offended) thought it would be cute to have a "homework assignment" but did not know that they were over stepping there means. They did not research it enough.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Gooseguy10 said:


> omegax said:
> 
> 
> > Reagan did too do it.
> ...


Are the two of you not at least a little concerned that the white house was violating the constitution and continues to push the limits of the law?

Obama and crew keeps pushing the limits and failing. At least this time someone paid some attention and changed their plans.

Radical and extreme are two perfect adjectives for Sotomayor and Sunnstein, when you put people like this in powerful positions it breeds paranoia. When you use the media, at taxpayer expense, to push a controversial agenda, you breed paranoia. There is someone here that has a signature that says something like "you are only paranoid if you are wrong", so far Obama's actions and legislation are not making too many people wrong. This is certainly not the agenda he pushed during the campaign and not the agenda that got him elected. No one should be surprised that a president who promised to be the great unifier and at least somewhat of a centrist and goes ahead to be the exact opposite would have people up in arms.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

"Christina Erland Culver, former deputy assistant secretary for education, said presidents have traditionally addressed classrooms on the first day of school, but the problem with the event was the accompanying materials from the Department of Education.

"That's where they kind of got into a slippery spot. Federal statute denies any authority to the Department of Education to provide any kind of curriculum or anything that can be passed down to the state, and that's part of the statute forming the Department of Education. So they kinda got themselves into this mess because they didn't really understand some of the key legal roles or the dos and don'ts at the federal Department of Ed," she said."

There is a bit of a difference between a federal statute and the Constitution.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Dak said:


> "Christina Erland Culver, former deputy assistant secretary for education, said presidents have traditionally addressed classrooms on the first day of school, but the problem with the event was the accompanying materials from the Department of Education.
> 
> "That's where they kind of got into a slippery spot. Federal statute denies any authority to the Department of Education to provide any kind of curriculum or anything that can be passed down to the state, and that's part of the statute forming the Department of Education. So they kinda got themselves into this mess because they didn't really understand some of the key legal roles or the dos and don'ts at the federal Department of Ed," she said."
> 
> There is a bit of a difference between a federal statute and the Constitution.


don't kid yourselves, the Obama thugs know EXACTLY what they are doing and how to go about it.....including Van Jones, who will be like a dog collar around obama's neck.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Can't resist ... at least there is somebody in the White House now that knows exactly what he's doing... :beer:


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

my mistake dak, I thought I had heard that it was a 10th amendment violation, state sovereignty.

I am not irritated that Obama is talking to the students, that is a good thing. It is the fact that they were in violation of the law that bothers me, and from the looks of things many others.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Dak said:


> "
> 
> There is a bit of a difference between a federal statute and the Constitution.


But why pay attention to details? It is much easier to say that Obama is pissing on the Constitution by allowing the department of ed to write lesson plans. I forget what amendment that was..... Again, extremes.

It is quite amusing to see so many on here up in arms about Obama "violating" the Constitution. This is the same group that will defend Bush and his "strict construction" attitude towards the Constitution and US law. (note the sarcasm).

Another twist, the speech supposedly contains a message of taking personal responsibility for your education. Personal responsibility .....Isn't that a republican cornerstone?

On second thought, keep your kids home on Tuesday. With NCLB it will count towards the schools attendance and will contribute to the school getting "written up" by the government as a failing school. All part of the repubs idea of universal education with layered government oversight (NCLB). Nothing like putting a Washington bureaucrat between your kid and their teacher :roll: Sound familiar?


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

As I said earlier gooseguy10 I voted for Obama, I didn't like Bush and his administrations' little habit of being above the law, especially Karl Rove. I heard on one of the political shows, Lou Dobbs I think that someone was challenging the 10th amendment on state's rights on this little lesson plan. Much like Arizona is challenging the socialist healthcare, Montana and Tennessee on the gun laws, and more to come.



> Gooseguy10 Posted: Fri Sep 04, 2009 10:40 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Why pay attention to details? Is it radical or extreme to expect the white house to follow them? Apparently it doesn't bother you that the white house once again forgot about the law. They are going to outdo the bushies on this one, a feat not going unnoticed by the general public either. In fact there are several school districts that are not airing the speech or are making it optional with parental consent. They are not skipping school, they are just not being forced to watch it.

Much like when Bush overstepped his bounds on domestic spying, Obama and Co. have overstepped the bounds on what they can and can't do at the federal level. So far 37 states have signed state sovereignty resolutions, are they all on the extreme and radical side too?


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

Obama and his thug/idiot czars and associates have inspired the coining of a new word:

*Obamaniacs*

...Ŏ-ba-ma-ni-acs: Noun. 
Arrogant and self-absorbed: One or all of President Obama's administration who embodies and projects: past racial injustice onto current white society; overriding preference for socialist solutions to all aspects of cultural and political issues; seething, irrational hatred of anyone with an opposing point of view; opportunists dedicated to scamming anyone, including the nation; often afflicted with an inability to think before speaking.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

The speech he will be presenting has been made public for people/parents to read. Has anyone read it? I haven't because it doesn't intrest me and I do not have children. I also heard today that it will be an elective to keep your kids out of the speech. I'm sure they'd much rather stay home though :lol:


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

id keep my kids out of school based on nothing more than violation of my state's sovereignty.

yall remember what happened last time South Carolina got pushed too far by the tyrant formerly known as lincoln


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> The speech he will be presenting has been made public for people/parents to read. Has anyone read it? I haven't because it doesn't intrest me and I do not have children. I also heard today that it will be an elective to keep your kids out of the speech. I'm sure they'd much rather stay home though :lol:


I don't think the transcript will be published until monday.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

On the upside, maybe he will inspire some inner city black kids to strive for excellence that would be a good thing, a great thing really.

so far not many things Obama has done fall in the "good thing" category

IMO everyone should be watching the evening news with their kids and discussing current events with them to keep the spinmasters in the media from coloring the truth


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

TK33 said:


> As I said earlier gooseguy10 I voted for Obama, I didn't like Bush and his administrations' little habit of being above the law, especially Karl Rove. I heard on one of the political shows, Lou Dobbs I think that someone was challenging the 10th amendment on state's rights on this little lesson plan. Much like Arizona is challenging the socialist healthcare, Montana and Tennessee on the gun laws, and more to come.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it is not radical or extreme to expect the White House to follow the rules. To me it goes to radical and extreme when people, who disagree with a president, threaten to keep their kids home or paint the President as a person who totally disregards the Constitution.

This whole thing is a lot to do about nothing. Is Obama overstepping his bounds? Maybe? Does it pose some vague legal issue? Apparently. But to paint this as a massive conspiracy against the constitution and the school children of America is a joke.

I teach social studies at a public middle/high school. I will not be showing the speech b.c frankly, I don't think it is all that important in the scheme of things. No political agenda by me, no objections....I just have other things to do on the first day of school.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Bobm said:


> On the upside, maybe he will inspire some inner city black kids to strive for excellence that would be a good thing, a great thing really.
> 
> so far not many things Obama has done fall in the "good thing" category
> 
> IMO everyone should be watching the evening news with their kids and discussing current events with them to keep the spinmasters in the media from coloring the truth


Totally agree. We do have at least somewhat of a problem with kids being taught laziness, to tell a child that you can skip school because you don't like what they may or may not hear is not exactly setting the best example. At my job we work when it 100 above or 40 below, it sucks but you gotta do it. As Bob said, it comes back to the parents.



> But to paint this as a massive conspiracy against the constitution and the school children of America is a joke


It does get blown out of proportion at times, but there is a pattern of re-interpreting or pushing the constitution, the laws, and the norms of our society by the Obama administration and congressional lefties. People are tired of it, especially those of us who believe in the 10th amendment.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

> but there is a pattern of re-interpreting or pushing the constitution, the laws, and the norms of our society by the Obama administration and congressional lefties. People are tired of it, especially those of us who believe in the 10th amendment.


and therein lies the problem with the dear leader, he has over stepped his authority, he sees himself as God and not an elected official, he needs a dose of reality, although he was elected, many people do not approve of his agenda or heavy handed tactics. time for a wake up call from the voters........


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

Gooseguy10 said:


> ...This whole thing is a lot to do about nothing. Is Obama overstepping his bounds? Maybe? Does it pose some vague legal issue? Apparently. But to paint this as a massive conspiracy against the constitution and the school children of America is a joke.


Passing judgment with such a s broad brush is (simply put) arrogant. Is it your point that those who choose to think differently than you are a "joke"? What is "nothing" to some, is "substantial" to others. It does not serve one well to minimize opposing values. Without making statistical analysis, but having perused this site and several others (both hunting and otherwise), I can assure you that the view that Obama has overstepped his bounds by addressing children is not limited to a small number of conspiracy theorists. Your view is your view and that's fine. The view of others is fine too. Brushing aside alternative views is okay, just do it without arrogance. Please recognize that.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Gooseguy10 said:


> hunter9494 said:
> 
> 
> > our child's school has already advised, they will not show Obama's speech to the kids.....absent that, she was going to be held out of school next Tuesday. :evil:
> ...


:lol:

It does indeed...

No birf-certificate-deprived muslin fake-president should be allowed to speak to our nation's youth. That honor should be reserved for the real presidents, like this guy:






I mean... don't you worry... when it comes to showing children Presidential messages that contain racist rhetoric, those dirty Democrats have the market cornered!

How dare they have a President from their party deliver messages to school children! It UN-American!!!!

_This_ is how a President should speak to students!

OHH the faux moral outrage! I demand my rights!

:bop:

Hmmmm I wonder if we had mass protests about this back in the day. I certainly don't remember any! (Of course this was before the days of having a news network like Faux News instructing everyone on what they needed to blog or protest about each day....

Just another example... just another example of the hacks the Repbulican rhetoric machine has become, and the sheeple that follow their lead...

(for the record, I realize he used the word in context of a message being delivered.... but it does go to show how everything is a matter of perspective)

(and for the record, looking back on these videos of the President later in his term, he is clearly no sharper than Palin is at her best. Watching him try to form an indepth thesis now sheds light into the low bar set for Palin)


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ryan before you go over board on Faux news......

Last night they had two republican hosts or what every you want to call the people that go on these shows (both sides) and give their view points. Anyway they put O'Reily in his place and said that the president should talk to kids as long as it is a Rah Rah type speech.

May republicans feel that those types of speeches are ok. But what is scaring people is all the bs and other things going on.....look at the some of his Czars, his cabinet, etc. Makes people skeptical.

But if you want to blame one news source I am sure if I had the time I could dig up many things that Madow has said and reported.....in the same light you are talking about.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Chuck Smith said:


> Ryan before you go over board on Faux news......
> 
> Last night they had two republican hosts or what every you want to call the people that go on these shows (both sides) and give their view points. Anyway they put O'Reily in his place and said that the president should talk to kids as long as it is a Rah Rah type speech.
> 
> ...


Before I go overboard on Faux News? They have crossed their own line a LONG time ago. So has every single other pundit both on other blogs, this blog and elsewhere who has blown this story completely out of the water.

They (all of them collectively including here) should be ashamed of themselves.

It was a complete joke. Period.

And no Chuck... it doesn't give them cover or an excuse that just because they have other perceived ignorances...err I mean grievances against the President, that they can puff up and bellow about every single thing that comes down the road.

It is overkill and is making them look foolish on a daily basis.

Just remember what your Republican party leadership said at the beginning of the year... if you need a refresher, read my sig line below. That should give you an idea about their attack everything always agenda, whether or not they have any substance. It gets old.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I really don't care that the President speaks to school kids and attempts to inspire them to stay in school, they should stay in school. Other Presidents before him have done the same thing. As long as he keeps his obviously socialist agenda out of said speech.

Ryan, you claim that you are not a far left leaning radical, some of your posts lately are in direct conflict with that. Just look at the two above.

I for one am getting quite close to using that fancy ignore button that Chris provided.

huntin1


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

My opinion only..........
Obama is his own worst enemy. ie He promised over and over and over during the campain about having honest ethical people in his administration and what were his first choices??????????
The most cooked and corrupt of the far left :eyeroll: Dah, hello then the transpancy thing :******: What a flippin joke. He appointed a czar to dictate every aspect of our life uke: 
No one with a sence of conscience and decency will ever believe a word that comes out of his mouth.
What doesn't he understand about what he promised?
Ryan doesn't his actions that contridic all his promises bother you?
Just a simple yes or no not you usual novel.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

zogman said:


> My opinion only..........
> Obama is his own worst enemy. ie He promised over and over and over during the campain about having honest ethical people in his administration and what were his first choices??????????
> The most cooked and corrupt of the far left :eyeroll: Dah, hello then the transpancy thing :ticked: What a flippin joke. He appointed a czar to dictate every aspect of our life uke:
> No one with a sence of conscience and decency will ever believe a word that comes out of his mouth.
> ...


I'm not disagreeing with you Zogman. I agree.

But this thread isn't about czars and transparency.

It would seem here on this thread and others... that pent up frustration about a lot of different things are continually being thrown into threads and offered as rationalization to subvert everything about him. All of you have to recognize that underlying "feeling" that pervades all political discussion of late...

His actions (or inaction) about certain things surely bothers me. I think I've mentioned before how certain things about him bother me.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

his biggest problem is trust, very few folks trust him, he has not conducted himself with any sort of credibility.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

hunter9494 said:


> his biggest problem is trust, very few Republicans trust him, he has not conducted himself with any sort of credibility according to the Fox news stories I watch/read.


I fixed it for you...

You're welcome.

Find the truth. It will free you.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

R y a n said:


> hunter9494 said:
> 
> 
> > his biggest problem is trust, very few Republicans trust him, he has not conducted himself with any sort of credibility according to the Fox news stories I watch/read.
> ...


----------

